# Hatching blast implantation



## Maarias

Hello Crystal
Just a quick query: we had a day 6 hatching blast put back last thursday on a frozen cycle. Was just wondering how long that should take to implant, and when that would show up on a pee stick if it has implanted.
I had a bfp with (I think) a hatching blast last summer but ended in late m/c.
I have been very naughty and tested yesterday and this morning as thought it would have implanted by now. Not due to test officially until next Saturday.
The embryologist reckoned that it should implant the next day or so after starting to hatch, just wanted a second opinion.
Is it possible that a hatching one can still implant later, and how many days from implantation to getting a positive pee stick.
Any advice appreciated.
Maria


----------



## CrystalW

Maarias said:


> Hello Crystal
> Just a quick query: we had a day 6 hatching blast put back last thursday on a frozen cycle. Was just wondering how long that should take to implant, and when that would show up on a pee stick if it has implanted.
> I had a bfp with (I think) a hatching blast last summer but ended in late m/c.
> I have been very naughty and tested yesterday and this morning as thought it would have implanted by now. Not due to test officially until next Saturday.
> The embryologist reckoned that it should implant the next day or so after starting to hatch, just wanted a second opinion.
> Is it possible that a hatching one can still implant later, and how many days from implantation to getting a positive pee stick.
> Any advice appreciated.
> Maria


Hello,

I would agree a hatching blastocyst should implant within a couple of days of being put back.

Remember the pregnancy tests are not testing for implantation. The embryo needs to implant and grow further to give out HCG which is the hormone that the test detects. So saturday really would be the right time to test. Testing earlier is notoriously unreliable so you really need to wait til saturday.
Clinics do suggest the earliest possible date for reliable testing.

Best wishes


----------

